

Show HN: get a perfect elevator pitch for $25 - keiferski

This is a project I've been working on for a bit. Creating a good elevator pitch is a problem that every entrepreneur seems to face. So, let me help.<p>http://pitchremix.com
======
keiferski
Clickable: <http://pitchremix.com>

